# Sweet!



## partsguy (Dec 12, 2009)

Browsing eBay and I found this, wish I had the cash or the space for it. A '65 Spaceliner and it has been bid up to $255 : $35.19 shipping (which I think is low, considering the weight)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Mens-Se...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9ce408c4


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 13, 2009)

"$35.19 shipping (which I think is low, considering the weight)"
     Hmm, they must have a buddy at UPS to ship it that cheap! Nice ride though.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 13, 2009)

UPS does not use weight as a factor for shipping prices until the package exceeds 70 pounds.  The heaviest bike I 've ever gotten was 61 pounds a '37 CWC with  a ton of extra stuff.  It actually had a 5 pound light from a period motorcycle bolted to the fender.  I think my Spaceliner came in just under 50 pounds shipped, but I'm not sure.

Their prices are determined by the size of the box, an extra inch one way or the other can mean the difference between $30 and $130.  the best way to ship is to call the UPS store a day or so before, and crunch numbers with them.  I just shipped a prewar Roadmaster to California and it was only $41.

Shipping prices on Ebay usually include $30 or so in handling for the time effort and materials used in packing the ride up.  As you well know Classicfan sometimes it is difficult to remove a seatpost.  Sometimes it seems like they put themselves in the box, sometimes they fight you a little bit.
I got a couple of Specialized boxes from the bike store that are a little shorter but  taller, and they were real cheap without even having to cut the box down at all, and there was just a ton of room to pack the bike into.


----------



## eazywind (Dec 13, 2009)

*Here is a little tip also*

This time of year the bicycle stores have a lot of kids bikes in stock for christmas so you can get lots of smaller bike boxes that fit under the UPS and Fedex oversize limits. I just picked up about 15 of them at one store.


----------

